

CL Studio Live - GPU Accelerated Video Effects - clabs
http://codelaboratories.com/forums/viewthread/382/
We are working on a new project using Windows 7,  DirectX 10.1 and DirectCompute. Would love HN's comments on the software, pricing and concepts.
======
meatsock
interesting product. How does it differ from vvvv or pd/gem, aside from the
price?

~~~
clabs
We use the latest MS APIs (DirectX 10.1, DirectCompute and .NET 4) to get the
best native performance targeting modern Win7 PCs. Overall our product is
aimed to simplify the complexity in applications like VVVV or PD, which are
very powerful however have a high learning curve and less inviting that a nice
vector based GUI system.

